# Growing "Star Moss", "Fissidens", "Flame Moss" Advice Please!



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

*Growing "Star Moss", "Fissidens", "Flame Moss" Advice Please!*

Hi everyone,
I just received my order from AQMagics and after I opened the packages, I realized that I had no idea how to deal with the mosses and fissidens I ordered. (Plus they honestly look nothing like the pictures provided >.< and there were no instructions whatsoever).

I was wondering if anyone knew how to keep and propagate these three plants? Here are the pictures of them, their names are "Star moss", "Flame moss" and "Fissidens" I currently have them under a 6500K lamp, in conditioned and fertilized water.

This here is the Star Moss. After doing some research it turns out it's actually not a full aquatic plant?









This one here is the fissidens.









And here is the flame moss.









And here are the other four plants that came with today's package (Anubias) if anyone is interested in what AQMagics plants look like:

Broadleaf anubias x2









Gold Anubia x2


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have something similar to flame moss and was told it might be christmass moss. I used black thread and tied it to a fake tree root decoration from petsmart.

The pictures I have are not the best but it gives you some idea what to do with it. Soon I will be selling my swords and then I can post a pic so you can really see everything.










Here is the tank a short time later and you can see the moss is growing well.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

The star moss and the fissidens are the ones worrying me the most tbh. There's soil included inside the mesh (I don't want to get that into my aquarium) and the plants don't look healthy to me. 

Also the brown parts of the flame moss, are those roots or dead plant matter? Should I cut those off?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know much about the first two mosses. hopefully someone will come along and give you some help. Have you tried over at The Planted Tank forum? someone their might give you a faster answer.

Those are dead/dying plant matter and you can cut them off or just let them come off naturally. won't hurt either way.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you bought these from AquaticMagic which sells on eBay, they offer full refunds if the plants are dead or not what you expected. And the two in the screens look pretty much DOA.

Most people either tie them with thread or fishing line to mesh (steel or craft) or driftwood, Cholla wood or rocks. But look up how to tie them properly; I didn't and killed a bunch. :-(

BTW, you do know to only plant the roots of the Anubias and not the rhizome, right? Just making sure.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok I will contact them. I wasn't sure if the mosses/fissidens just looked like that or if they are actually dead. There is some type of green color to them. (It's my first time dealing with mosses, as you can probably see )

And yeah I have the Anubia floating in cups right now with fertilizer, conditioner and tons of light to help them recover. They were pretty flattened from the trip :/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Star moss - non aquatic 

Fissidens - a nice plant, there are a few species, I have some I jammed in a corner of my tank to hide the filter 

Flame moss - your photo doesnt look like flame moss... flame moss should be growing in a wavy upwards manner, which gives it's the name.... I can take a picture of both for you to help you ID. it mayyyy have been grown emersed... but even my emersed flame moss have some degree of a wave to it.

Here's the flame moss, it a small stray piece that was floating around, i anchored it on the substrate for photo taking purposes...note that, despite being quite a tiny stray piece you can see the waves starting up as the moss grows...









Here is fissidens fontanus (aka phoenix moss) 
It's one of the larger fissidens and has a distinct "spiky" look rather than the "fluffy" look of other mosses








You can pretty much plonk moss anywhere and they will grow... they do appreciate a good flow, especially the fissidens... so once you've tied them to something maybe try and positioning somewhere with a stronger current  



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if there is any green on them they may come back.they have likely been stressed from the trip. the "flame moss" looks like java moss.cut any brown off of it.star moss can be attached to driftwood coming out of the tank(emersed)but is not truly aquatic.any of the mosses that are already attached to the mesh can be left that way. you can also cut the mesh into smaller pieces.if the mesh is flexible you can bend it and fasten it to driftwood or rocks with fishing line.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll check the "flame moss" tomorrow and compare it with java moss. It might just look weird because it was all flattened in a ziplock bag.

Does anyone know how mosses do in brackish water? Since I guess the star moss won't be able to go into my planted tank, I might as well plant it for the crabs and crayfish (who honestly will probably just wreck it >.<!)

Aokashi how long did the fissidens grow to look that nice? xD It's really pretty, I like it~

zzz looks like I'm in for a looooong talk with AQMagic lol.

And thanks for all the answers : )!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldn't think mosses would appreciate brackish water  but I'm not the right person to give you info on that >.<

i was reminded today that Aquaric magic sends plants illegally, and your plants could possibly get siezed. You may also get a warning letter :/


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

